# Unable to build texinfo using poudriere



## balanga (May 12, 2019)

After managing to assemble a pourdriere environment for building armv5 pkgs, I have had some sucess, however I just can't get print/texinfo to build. It seems that this is a pre-requirement for numerous other pkgs, but it just won't build. I've been running pourdriere for many hours and it simply sticks showing the following:-

```
[01]: print/texinfo             | texinfo-6.1.20160425      fetch           (00:16:27 / 00:16:36)
```
when running something like:-
`poudriere bulk -p 11_0 -j 111arm www/apache24`

I see the following in a build log file:-

```
=======================<phase: check-sanity   >============================
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: pkg-depends    >============================
===>   texinfo-6.1.20160425 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - not found
===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/pkg-1.8.7_1.txz
[111arm-11_0-job-01] Installing pkg-1.8.7_1...
[111arm-11_0-job-01] Extracting pkg-1.8.7_1: .......... done
===>   texinfo-6.1.20160425 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===>   Returning to build of texinfo-6.1.20160425
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: fetch-depends  >============================
===========================================================================
=======================<phase: fetch          >============================
=> texinfo-6.1.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/texinfo/6.1.20160425.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.stack.nl/pub/users/johans/texinfo/20160425/texinfo-6.1.tar.xz
fetch: ftp://ftp.stack.nl/pub/users/johans/texinfo/20160425/texinfo-6.1.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.stack.nl/pub/users/johans/texinfo/20160425/texinfo-6.1.tar.xz
fetch: http://ftp.stack.nl/pub/users/johans/texinfo/20160425/texinfo-6.1.tar.xz: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftpmirror.gnu.org/texinfo/texinfo-6.1.tar.xz
texinfo-6.1.tar.xz                                       0  B    0  Bps
=> htmlxref.cnf doesn't seem to exist in /portdistfiles/texinfo/6.1.20160425.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.stack.nl/pub/users/johans/texinfo/20160425/htmlxref.cnf
fetch: ftp://ftp.stack.nl/pub/users/johans/texinfo/20160425/htmlxref.cnf: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.stack.nl/pub/users/johans/texinfo/20160425/htmlxref.cnf
fetch: http://ftp.stack.nl/pub/users/johans/texinfo/20160425/htmlxref.cnf: No address record
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftpmirror.gnu.org/texinfo/htmlxref.cnf
fetch: http://ftpmirror.gnu.org/texinfo/htmlxref.cnf: size mismatch: expected 20137, actual 20112
=> Attempting to fetch http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/texinfo/htmlxref.cnf
fetch: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/texinfo/htmlxref.cnf: size mismatch: expected 20137, actual 20112
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/texinfo/htmlxref.cnf
fetch: ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/texinfo/htmlxref.cnf: size mismatch: expected 20137, actual 20112
```

Any suggestions on what the problem may be?


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2019)

"no address record" seems pretty obvious.


----------

